# Gurgling sound?



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

So my boys got into a tussle a while back, and I've been washing it with the salt water solution and applying neosporin 2x a day. He's healed very well and its almost gone now. 

I let him out to run around like a wild-man, and he came to me at one point and sniffed at my shirt and i heard a strange gurgling sound, like there was phlegm in his nose or something. Kind of freaked me out, he's not on antibiotics and i didn't bring him to the vet so i'm hoping he's alright...I held hiim up to my face and put him on my shoulder and laid next to him and i haven't heard it again, so i'm not sure........


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

gurgling like fluid in lungs? or like choking maybe?


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

I only heard it once and its hard to remember & describe, but I'm pretty sure it sounded more like it was in the nose or throat maybe than the lungs. Kind of the sound pigs make when they snort.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any strange rat phoning sounds?


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

rat phoning? i don't know what that is...?


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

"The first sign of an URI is often sneezing. Other signs and symptoms are the sneezing persisting or progressing into clicking, gasping, wheezing, coughing, labored breathing, or other signs of illness such as squinting, puffed fur, lethargy, and porphyrin (blood-looking) staining around the eyes and nose. Be sure to listen closely to your rat's lungs for signs of pneumonia by holding them up to your ear like a telephone and listening to each lung. Most of us here affectionately call this checkup "playing ratphone". If signs are present, take the rat to the vet ASAP as the rat will require prescription antibiotics."

This is from a sticky on this forum (http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39747-Is-Your-Rat-Sneezing-URI-and-Mycoplasmosis-Information)


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

relken0608 said:


> rat phoning? i don't know what that is...?


Rat phoning is putting the rat up to your ear like a telephone and listening to the lungs.


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well Marley isn't lethargic or have puffed fur or even sneezing, and this sound isn't always there...


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

I noticed now that my other boy has it too, be was standing on my shoulder and I heard it as he sniffed, so its either normal and its just a sound they make when they're happy or Marley has given it to him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

When my fat rat started it, I ran her round the vet to find I caught an early URI. She sounded like a little pig snorty and only on occasion. No other signs were present and I honestly thought it was behavior but was making a trip and threw her along.


----------

